# 18650 Battery Holder



## Logrus9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I recently disassembled two laptop batteries so now I have several 18650 batteries and no holder. This holder says it will hold 8 123's so maybe it will work. Has anyone tried this?







http://www.inanycase.com/Merchant2/...A-BW&Category_Code=Batteries&Product_Count=26

I'm new here and new to most of this information. So far I've learned a lot, and found out there's a lot more to learn.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 6, 2008)

:welcome: Hey logrus thermalguy here that holder holds only 123 cell an 18650 is about twice as long as that so no they wont fit Try lighthound i think he has holders that might work for you


----------



## Zenster (Feb 7, 2008)

I was surprised myself to find that there doesn't seem to be any battery cases specifically designed for 18650 and similar batteries when there are a ton of them for CR123's and AA's.

So what I did was to get one of these from Battery Junction and carefully cut out the narrow foam divider between each pair of CR123 cell pockets.
That gave me a rather nice case that will hold six 18650's.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tpea-tcr123acase.html

To make it more useful, I bought the blue ones for my CR123's, but I bought the white ones for the 18650's so I don't even have to open the case to know what's inside.


----------



## MiniLux (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm using waterproof Coghlans match boxes like these:

http://www.mountainsports.com/msmain.asp?Option=Detail&Detail=043655

Just put in a small foamer on each side to prevent rattling and it will securely host either 1 x 18650 or 2 x CR123 cells


----------



## J.D. (Feb 7, 2008)

I´m using these from Fenix store
cheep waterproof and durable . 
cheers
J.D.


----------



## dulridge (Feb 7, 2008)

How about these? They hold 5 cells and cost £1.99 ($4 each). Happy to post anywhere at cost if anyone's interested.


----------



## redsfairlane (Feb 7, 2008)

I searched for a while to find something locally that would hold a dozen or more cells in one container, finaly found that bullet and shot shell containers from anywhere that sells hunting supplies were fairly good.
There are several sizes available, I think it was a twelve guage box that I put all my 18650's into.
AA's went into a 270? rifle container.
the ones I got were a hip roof so that all the cells stood upright with dividers in between. they held 20 or 24 each.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 7, 2008)

dulridge said:


> How about these? They hold 5 cells and cost £1.99 ($4 each). Happy to post anywhere at cost if anyone's interested.


This is nice! And I like the BatteryJunction solution. :kiss:
The container from fenix-store seems to be to long.


----------



## Logrus9 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all of the suggestions, I'll check them out.

I did email the vendor and also Tools Aviation to see if they might come out with one for 18650's.


----------



## Logrus9 (Feb 9, 2008)

I think Redsfairlane had the right idea. I found these two holders which look good, just need a little foam in the top.





http://www.ammoboxes.com/s-10-30.html






http://www.ammoboxes.com/s-5-30.html


----------



## J.D. (Feb 9, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> The container from fenix-store seems to be to long.


You´re right, too long for one, but two are fitting perfect :tinfoil:


----------



## merkaba (Feb 10, 2008)

J.D. said:


> I´m using these from Fenix store
> cheep waterproof and durable .
> cheers
> J.D.



Can those hold 2x 18650 cells or just one?


----------



## PayBack (Feb 10, 2008)

merkaba said:


> Can those hold 2x 18650 cells or just one?





J.D. said:


> You´re right, too long for one, but two are fitting perfect :tinfoil:


----------



## merkaba (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn how did i miss that post! hahaha


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 11, 2008)

J.D. said:


> I´m using these from Fenix store
> cheep waterproof and durable .
> cheers
> J.D.


 
Hi,

I use them, too. Very useful and nice.
But... only the Ocean Blue and the Navy Blue can carry 18650.
The Crystal Clear and the Ever Green can "only" carry CR123.
For one 18650 I also use this one http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2739

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Per Arne (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi dulridge,
Could you please give some more information about your 18650 keepers?
Material, closing and durability... maybe some more pictures 
Thanks,
PA


----------



## dulridge (Feb 12, 2008)

Per Arne said:


> Hi dulridge,
> Could you please give some more information about your 18650 keepers?
> Material, closing and durability... maybe some more pictures
> Thanks,
> PA



Sure - material feels like polypropylene - not sure what the recycling codes are, but this has the code 05 inside the recycling arrows and says PP below - they are made by Raaco in Denmark under the name Pocketbox. What sort of pics do you want? I cannot find them in Raaco's website or their US parent company's website. 

They cost me £1.99 (US$4, 2.63 euros, 21.41NOK - the NOK has depreciated horribly since the only time I've been in Norway - in 1975) each from my local Maplin store which currently has none of them but will doubtless get them in shortly. If not, their minimum mail order is £35 and there is postage on top of that - 20- of them would cost me £42.80 or thereabouts, http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=32807&criteria=Pocket Box&doy=12m2 The catalogue picture is terrible though. The hinge is the same (probably) polypropylene as the case but they are durable enough, some of the ones I have are two years old and still haven't come apart. They have a removeable tray which holds 17670/5/4A cells quite happily. There is a headspace of about 7-8mm with 18650 cells.

It shouldn't be expensive to post these as they weigh very little - it cost £2.46 to post two of them to Australia (Most of that weight was probably packaging) to Norway would almost certainly be quite a lot cheaper.

Since Norway is not in the EU, import duties may be an issue. I have no idea what import duties are in Norway (but I imagine they are very, very high. However, most countries have a duty free amount in the post. For the UK it is £18) or when the limits hit but PM me with declared values for postage - whatever suits you.

Hope this helps

Donald


----------



## jinx626 (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't have much 18650, only 2. One in flashlight and one in a old medicine bottle. The long/tall one, not the regular one. I wrap it paper/money(just in case I need it when camping or whatever) to keep it from rattling. Sorry... sounds ghetto but works nicely.

jinx


----------



## J.D. (Feb 13, 2008)

grinsekatz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use them, too. Very useful and nice.
> But... only the Ocean Blue and the Navy Blue can carry 18650.
> ...



Ah, thanks for the info - didn´t know that
I´ve the ocean blue one.
Think i order i few more - i like them


----------



## CathastrophiX (Nov 22, 2008)

DX got some today, SKU 18074


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 22, 2008)

Logrus9 said:


> I recently disassembled two laptop batteries so now I have several 18650 batteries and no holder. This holder says it will hold 8 123's so maybe it will work. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doea anyone know if there are any Laptop batteries out there that consist of 17670's?

Take care


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 1, 2008)

Good news guys, DX has 2x18650/4xCR123 holders and it's only $1.88 for a 2-pack. Check them out here, i have ordered a set and it should be coming in this week as my status says 'shipped' and it's about 3-4 days to get to me. 

So, order them if you want, or you guys can wait till i get mine and check them out and post back here.


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,

i am using a Tamrac S.A.S. Memory & Battery Management Wallet 2 Model MX-S5367 (http://www.tamrac.com/) which can hold either 8xAAs or 6x18650.
It comes with a hook & loop snap, so you can attach it to the shoulder strap of your backpack or to you belt.
Mine is stuffed with 5x18650 and 2xCR123A, the 6th 18650 is in the light...
greetz,
georg

Edit: found a picture:


----------



## CathastrophiX (Dec 1, 2008)

hyperloop said:


> Good news guys, DX has 2x18650/4xCR123 holders and it's only $1.88 for a 2-pack. Check them out here, i have ordered a set and it should be coming in this week as my status says 'shipped' and it's about 3-4 days to get to me.
> 
> So, order them if you want, or you guys can wait till i get mine and check them out and post back here.


 

I received mine today, ordered 11/22.
Fits protected 18650(*2) or 16340(*4) without problem.
17670 and CR123 primaries rattles a bit.
These are good for spare battery storage!


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 1, 2008)

dulridge sent me one of the ones he has quite a while back. It works well for me and seems to be really tough. Thanks dulridge!


----------



## NoFair (Dec 1, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Doea anyone know if there are any Laptop batteries out there that consist of 17670's?
> 
> Take care


 
I've gotten one with 17670s in it. Think they are Panasonic

Most packs use 18650s because they have quite a bit higher capacity, but are only a bit fatter.

Sverre


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 1, 2008)

NoFair said:


> I've gotten one with 17670s in it. Think they are Panasonic
> 
> Most packs use 18650s because they have quite a bit higher capacity, but are only a bit fatter.
> 
> Sverre


 
Did you buy it from a retailer or online?


----------



## Burgess (Dec 1, 2008)

I use the same Waterproof Match Carriers
mentioned by MiniLux, in post # 4.


They work great, and are readily available at Wal-Mart,
for less than 2 bucks each.


Mine are bright orange in color. 

_


----------



## NoFair (Dec 2, 2008)

1996alnl said:


> Did you buy it from a retailer or online?


 
I usually get them for free at work... 

When we have a new battery pack go bad and the manufacturer doesn't want it back we open it up and test the cells. Usually there is one bad cell and the rest are good.

The cells are usually Sanyo, Panasonic or LG. Capacity is normally 2200-2500 mAh with 18650s and about 1500 mAh with 17670s. 

I don't remember which brand of pack the 17670s are from.. 

Sverre


----------



## hyperloop (Dec 3, 2008)

CathastrophiX said:


> I received mine today, ordered 11/22.
> Fits protected 18650(*2) or 16340(*4) without problem.
> 17670 and CR123 primaries rattles a bit.
> These are good for spare battery storage!


 
+1 on that, mine were delivered while i was at work yesterday. Fits fine, RCR123s are not a problem either, you can carry 1x18650 and 2xRCR123 (though i would put the RCR213s with the (+) ends facing away from each other)


----------



## turboferret (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm making some 4 x 18650 holders, check here for details.

Cheers, Rich


----------



## autx790 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is another option...
http://www.megabatteries.com/item_details2.asp?id=15141&cat_id=207&uid=1397
Unfortunately i'm not sure if they sell this without the cells, and it might make a funky/poor efficient way to wire up a battery. Still an option though.


----------



## lewong (Mar 19, 2009)

I received a couple of the DX 18074 cases. They're OK for keeping batteries from shorting; hinge will probably fail eventually; for $0.94 USD, seems like a deal.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Mar 20, 2009)

Burgess said:


> I use the same Waterproof Match Carriers
> mentioned by MiniLux, in post # 4.
> 
> They work great, and are readily available at Wal-Mart,
> ...


For Canadians, the cheapest I have seen these Coghlan's Match Case No.8746 is at Mountain Equipment Co-Op stores (and online www.mec.ca) at only $0.90 cdn each.


----------



## Conte (Dec 29, 2009)

Coghlan's Match Case No.8746 for the Win !


$1.99 at your local Home Hardware.


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 29, 2009)

Conte said:


> Coghlan's Match Case No.8746 for the Win !
> 
> $1.99 at your local Home Hardware.


Or $0.90 at Mountain Equipment Co-op 

It also holds a single 17670 or 18650 cell.


----------



## etc (Dec 30, 2009)

Tad Gear pouch. Holds 6x18650 or 12x123. I usually have a combo of the above. And you can wear it on the belt like a cell phone.


----------



## divine (Dec 30, 2009)

This thread was dead for 9 months.

That's probably why the battery carrier that AW provides with his batteries wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 30, 2009)

DX aluminum fob.
Need to insert insulation at ends to prevent short circuit.






Might also require some explanation to be given at airport customs. :duh2:


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 30, 2009)

divine said:


> That's probably why the battery carrier that AW provides with his batteries wasn't mentioned.


Is this something new he provides when you buy cells from him?


----------



## belfastbiker (Apr 2, 2011)

grinsekatz said:


> But... only the Ocean Blue and the Navy Blue can carry 18650.




GREAT info, stopped me making a mistake, thank you. 

Ordered one of each.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 3, 2011)

This is an _oooold_ thread, which has somehow ended up in Gen. F. Disc. instead of the Batteries section. I'll move it there, as there are already other similar threads there which are more up to date.


----------



## weegidy (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry to bring it back... but has anyone tried using pelican cases? It seems like a pelican 1010 would hole 5 or 6 if you were to put them in the case perpendicular to the latch. Add some foam padding, and you could have a pretty solid case for <$15.

If no one has tried this I can give it a go and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## GregCMI (Jan 26, 2014)

I found this while looking for a way to carry an extra 18650. http://goinggear.com/numyth-talos-waterproof-lithium-battery-capsule.html It can be used for a single CR123 as is or you can add on an extension tube and carry an 18650. You can add on as many tubes as you need. I'm going to get one and just add one tube. The durability of the aluminium case and the top lanyard point will allow for it to be securely clipped to the outside of my engineers bag.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## Blindguy (Feb 18, 2014)

While this might be an old thread for some of you, having just found it, it is really useful for me.
I was just given five Makita 18v 3.0Ah Lithiom-Ion battery packs and a couple of laptop batteries as well.
Well, inside these packs lives 10 18650 cells. Do the math... I've got a lot of batteries. 

I'm on the hunt for a bigger & better storage holder.


----------



## Blindguy (Feb 20, 2014)

I went on a mission yesterday and it turned out to be a very productive one.
I went into a discount store named Big Lots, here in Washington, USA.
I had my 18650 cell in hand as I looked for something it would fit into.
Behold...
A Cream Cheese Container. oo:



See the price? Not bad.






Thirteen 18650's are a perfect fit with no rattles or room left over. Nice 'n snug.

I think other stores might carry something like this but is going to work out great for me.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 20, 2014)

check out lighthound, they sell waterproof carriers for 18650.
they are basicaly yours 2 liter plastic bottle that has not been blown yet, the cap is there but instead of bottle there a a clear plastic tube long enough to hold 2x18650 or 4xcr123.
it cost .99c *Part Number LHSTTB*


----------



## Blindguy (Feb 20, 2014)

alpg88 said:


> check out lighthound, they sell waterproof carriers for 18650.
> they are basicaly yours 2 liter plastic bottle that has not been blown yet, the cap is there but instead of bottle there a a clear plastic tube long enough to hold 2x18650 or 4xcr123.
> it cost .99c *Part Number LHSTTB*



That's both funny looking but cool at the same time. That would take up way less room in the cars glove box, for sure.
Being watertight would also work well on the motorcycle.

The case I posted above is just for my larger quantities for home storage.


----------



## gallon (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is what I used to hold laptop batteries. I get about 24 to the pint. 24 Sanyo 18650's are shown here.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------

